# S.T.A.L.K.E.R - Shadow of Chernobyl



## Faun (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone played this game ??/

I got all the false endings 

Now trying for true endings...

This game is awesome, prolly the one i liked in 2007.

Even the gun ballistics are so real. AI is damn tactical. Story is intriguing. 

Still trying to find out who the hell is Strelok?


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 11, 2007)

I have S.T.A.L.K.E.R-Shadow of Chernobyl.Haven't played it cause i m having display corruption in the game.U might as well use a trainer to view the true endings if ur interested.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 11, 2007)

^trainer?

that'll make the game COMPLETELY BORING.

T159 dude, just do it on your own as you're doin now, you'll DEFINETLY LOVE the ending, only then you'll FEEL satisfied


----------



## Hells_Fury (Apr 11, 2007)

Havent finished it yet but im so impressed till now. The Zone feels like its alive and the environmental effects are also superbly done especially the lightning flashes at night. The game does get extremely difficult at times but its more satisfying when you finally get by that way. Trainers will spoil the gameplay for you.


----------



## deadlyvenom (Apr 12, 2007)

i've been waiting for this game since the time it was announced way back in 2002 i think
and to tell the truth..i'm very disappointed with this game 
reason---bugssss
and too many bugs


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 12, 2007)

deadlyvenom said:
			
		

> i've been waiting for this game since the time it was announced way back in 2002 i think
> and to tell the truth..i'm very disappointed with this game
> reason---bugssss
> and too many bugs



Install Patch


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 12, 2007)

deadlyvenom said:
			
		

> i've been waiting for this game since the time it was announced way back in 2002 i think
> and to tell the truth..i'm very disappointed with this game
> reason---bugssss
> and too many bugs



If you are using cracks then you will face those problems. Has bugs nowdays are mostly associated with Copy Protection.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^trainer?
> 
> that'll make the game COMPLETELY BORING.
> 
> T159 dude, just do it on your own as you're doin now, you'll DEFINETLY LOVE the ending, only then you'll FEEL satisfied


Havent u read the thread, when did i swear of using trainers ??

I hav played this game continuously for 2 days and never used any kinda cheats or trainer.

But i read somewhere on forum that the game continues even after the area where "The WishGranter" room is. And for that u need a "door decoder" found in room 26 in a hotel in Pripyat.

I got screwed just coz of a bug in the game. What really happened was that i completed the "Strelok disk in secret stash" but i came out through the same vent through which i entered. So that misiion was still active and then i went for Yantar on Lab16 mission and it was necessary to complete the "Stelok disk Secret stash" mission first to meet a man named "the Guide" while u are done with Lab 16 mission and he will give u the keys of that room 26 and add a mission to ur PDA.

That was the whole story. So now to get the 2 true endings i will hav to start over from 60% of the game. So right now am not playin coz of submissions and sem exams rushing towards. Will be going for true ending after the exams.

Anybody got the true endings ?

I luved this game, its damn good. Though may feel a bit old but the story and RPG style rocks. Real ballistics and day night cycles with A-life system makes it a happenin game. I was shocked to found not even a single thread abt this game.

My System Config:
E6300, DG965RY, intel GMA 3000, 1Gb Transcend 533Mhz RAM, Seagate 160Gb SATAII.

I was able to play on low settings with dynamic lighing off. The game was looking great even on lowest settings.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2007)

^have you READ my post the day i posted? 

hmmm, looks like someone edited their post. 

when did i say you are using trainer?

i just advised not to


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^have you READ my post the day i posted?
> 
> hmmm, looks like someone edited their post.
> 
> ...



second post is edited 

"never use a trainer"

what comes next....screwed the entire post.

Anyway i think not many in this forum has played this game and those who hav, havent got alll 7 endings (2 true endings, 5 false endings).

Hey howz Colin MacRae Rally ?? I hav seen ur vids on Youtube. Hows it better than NFS MW ?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 15, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> second post is edited
> 
> "never use a trainer"
> 
> ...



Colin McRae Rally is a simulation game while NFS is a arcade racing. In colin mcrae you car degrades meaning it will break. The tracks changes everything and so on. It is same has in real life. While NFS all you do is keep racing and racing that is it.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 15, 2007)

^exactly, except the simulation part, i wont say its a sim., its slightly falls near arcade racers.

you'll like CMR ONLY if you like RALLY.

coz the race styles are based on real life WRC.

in champ. mode, you've to finish 2 stages before heading back to Pits, so you gotta preserve the car (- less damage). & you've to setup the car (type of tyre, gear-box ratio, suspension, car height...)

tracks are superb, you've the option to select the TYPE of weather condition (rain/dry/cloudy/....) for paricular tracks (in challenge mode).

tracks include 8 stages from each country.
countries- Spain, Japan, USA, Australia, Gramany, FinLand, Sweden(snow & ice).


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 15, 2007)

Ha ha,fooled u all...


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Ha ha,fooled u all...


Duhhh....spammer

Ruined my thread


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry...And please don't call me a spammer,too young to be called one.I m editing my post to make it as it was before..


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Colin McRae Rally is a simulation game while NFS is a arcade racing. In colin mcrae you car degrades meaning it will break. The tracks changes everything and so on. It is same has in real life. While NFS all you do is keep racing and racing that is it.


Seems interesting. I shall give it a try.



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Sorry...


forget it..

so u neva played S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Try it once...may find interesting.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^exactly, except the simulation part, i wont say its a sim., its slightly falls near arcade racers.
> 
> you'll like CMR ONLY if you like RALLY.
> 
> ...



It is a simulation. The other colin may not like simulation but Colin McRae: DIRT is a pure simulation.


----------



## Faun (Apr 15, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ^exactly, except the simulation part, i wont say its a sim., its slightly falls near arcade racers.
> 
> you'll like CMR ONLY if you like RALLY.
> 
> ...



how much hrs will it take. And i love racing games, rally too. 
System req ??? it is from codemasters ?



			
				thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> It is a simulation. The other colin may not like simulation but Colin McRae: DIRT is a pure simulation.



I really sucked in MOTOGP at higher level of difficulty.

So is it easier compared to ?


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try Richard Burns Rally.It's a good rally simulation game..And does not require high end rig.Just a geforce 5xxx series card will do


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 15, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> how much hrs will it take. And i love racing games, rally too.
> System req ??? it is from codemasters ?
> 
> 
> ...



Yes colin mcraee is from Codemasters. I suggest you to wait and get colin:mcraee : dirt. If you really want to play it soon then you can get it. You can see the reviews here :- *pc.gamespy.com/pc/colin-mcrae-rally-5/571218p1.html

It not that easy or that difficult. It is a simulation. It like riding a real car.


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 15, 2007)

If u want to enjoy u might as well use a steering wheel from Microsoft.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 16, 2007)

@thunder, CMR games was never a sim. (trust me), CMR was always a little  Sim. + a little Arcade.

if you dont trust me, then play CMR & RBR (Richard Burns Rally), & you'll see the difference.

@Harvik, RBR is a FULLY BLOWN SIMULATION RACER, the worlds most toughest race game (even in noob mode ). [ this is the reason why RBR was never famous]

i'll never recommend RBR to anyone, coz it needs the players to be HARDCORE RALLY FAN & a SIMULATION FAN.

ohhh dude CMR is easy once you know how the cars handle.

CMR can run on even a 256MB RAM PC with onboard gfx.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Apr 19, 2007)

Ummm ... and what game exactly was this thread for ??

BTW .. about the game , its AWESOME ...


----------



## entrana (Jul 5, 2007)

dudes stalker is so realistic that u will think its bullcrap when u dont have good graphics and sound cards. the sounds are awesome man


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 25, 2007)

having some probs with the fps.can nyone suggest the ideal settings applicable to my rig?

plz reply.i am finding it really difficult to hv decent fps.ny suggestions?


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2007)

play on static lighting(dynamic lighting requires 7600gt)
and 800x600 res
drop down the far distance


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jul 25, 2007)

minimum requirements for STALKER?


----------



## siM-BULLZI (Jul 26, 2007)

got 7900gt and 2 gb ram.wht will be the perfect settings for stalker?


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 27, 2007)

plz answer to my query.wht will be ideal settings to my rig.
the rig is in my signature.


----------



## BULLZI (Jul 31, 2007)

none is there to help me out.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 31, 2007)

^^ These things works on hit-and-run principle.
Try and increase the settings one at a time.
Like first increase the resolution to 1280x1024,
then increase AA and AF, toggle shadows and other things. 
When your game starts to slow down or when the fps become very low. Then use the previous setting.


----------



## Faun (Jul 31, 2007)

AA doesnt work for S.T.A.L.K.E.R coz it uses deferred shading.

yeah try altering resolution, dynamic lightning, shadows and draw distance setting.

At last set the grass density less for clear viewing when u crouch.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Guys .... I started this game for the fourth time ..... Got two true endings and one false ending..... But i rushed through the game without much exploring .... So now i have started all over again  ...

I patched my game to 1.0005 .... Now i have a strange problem .... I am still at cordon .... I have not yet taken the first special mission itself .... Still exploring that bandit camp , railway bridge .....etc 

Now suddenly the stalker camp gets attacked by millitary.... I joined the war too ... at the end no one was left not even a single stalker nor the millitary (Even the millitary camp close by is also empty everybody is dead )... Now I cant find the trader in his room   ... Iam not able to get the first mission itself.... Cannot proceed in the game ....  Did anybody face this problem .... Is it because of the patch ....


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

How can the trader(sidorovich) be  dead ? he is in underground shop na ? 

If u mean that Wolf is dead then there is no problem, another one replaces his place  but yeah its strange that military wiped all of them there and they too got wiped...lol...funny

Patch 1.0005 fixes many things but I never ran into such a situation.


Better post your query in GSC stalker forum.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 21, 2008)

The trader(Sidrovich) is not dead ..... But he is simply missing ... He is not in his underground cell .... Its empty..... And wat is that GSC Stalker Forum...


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2008)

try to load a previous savegame where things were ok (remmebr to save the game at crucial points, i hav some 300 saves till the town of pripyat).

GSC stalker forum is the official forum by the developer company GSC.
 The forum seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## Beta Waves (Apr 21, 2008)

Ya the forum page is not opening .... Well anyway thank you .......


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 28, 2008)

Completed stalker and managed to get  5 endings including the true ending .If you have the Decoder from the hotel room in Pripyat, you may continue 
playing the game and learn the truth behind the Monolith, a.k.a. the Wish 
Granter. I have heard that there are 7 endings , now searching for remaining two .


----------



## Faun (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah the 2 true endings will be after a unique final level atop of nuclear power planta. Its one of themo st brillinat piece of imagery.

You can still open the door if you have RPG or Gauss Gun


----------

